# Ibanez Lo TRS/ Schaller Floyd



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

This is something I stumbled onto after being mislead from an EBAY purchase.........WATCH OUT! There are lot of fraudulent people on there.
Anyway.....I purchased what was advertised as an Ibanez 540 with an edge trem (the pics were too dark to tell)........when I got it I took it apart to see what it was and it was a 540 neck alright with a 320 body and a LO TRS (crap) trem. Needless to say I was very disappointed but decided to experiment. I have an old Hamer Centaura layng around for parts and decided to see if the Schaller Floyd would fit into the existing cavity. It does.....just a little offset center wise by about an eigth of inch or so(hardly noticeable) on the low strings. But the important thing is that the saddles line up with the polepieces of the pickups and it lines up with the neck evenly string wise. 
What was an okay guitar just became a very decent guitar (that stays in tune)
just by dropping in the Schaller.
SO all you Ibanez owners with LO Trs trems...........dont hack them up.......drop in a Schaller Floyd.........you'll be pleasantly surprised.
Ray
PS I did change the stud inserts to the Schaller by making the existing TRS holes a little bigger.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm... I wonder if that trick would work on my old MIK RG...


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Schaller Mod*

It probably will............I have a friend who did it with his Jem Jr 555

Ray


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Scaller Mod*

I'll post a couple of pics of how it turned out
Actually I'm having trouble trying to shrink the pics to fit on the forum
write me at [email protected] and I'll send you a couple
Ray


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd appreciate that. Thanks.

I'm trying to decide if I wanna keep the RG & upgrade some stuff (pickups & bridge mostly) or sell it & pick up a set-thru LTD with a floyd & EMG's. The RG plays fine & I love the Wizard II neck, but I can't decide if it's worth the hassle to mod it.


----------



## Dave Rickard (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey, Ray!! this site is great!!


----------

